# Dante Cunningham Agrees To Three-Year Deal With Pelicans



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

> The New Orleans Pelicans are making a strong push to bring back all of their free agents, and small forward Dante Cunningham became the third to reach a contract agreement with the franchise this week, sources confirmed on Saturday.
> 
> Cunningham agreed to a three-year, $9 million contract offer to return to the Pelicans. The third year on Cunningham's deal includes a player option, which means he can opt out after the second year of the deal to become an unrestricted free agent again.


http://www.nola.com/pelicans/index.ssf/2015/07/dante_cunningham_becomes_third.html

Seems like a good deal. Would like to see him become more a of a 3-pt threat in addition to already being an excellent defensive stopper off the bench. $3M per year could be a huge steal. Now let's see if they can re-sign Cole.

2015-16 Projected Lineup:

PG: Holiday/Cole (FA)
SG: Gordon/Evans
SF: Pondexter/Cunningham
PF: Davis/Anderson
C: Asik/Ajinca


----------

